
Nissan app developer copied code from Stack Overflow - Grazester
http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2016/5/4/11593084/dont-get-busted-copying-code-from-stack-overflow
======
kusmi
Is code posted on SO under a license or something? I don't appreciate the
wrong doing here --that the author of the app didn't understand what he copied
is an assumption.

~~~
dublinben
All user contributions on SO are CC-BY-SA 3.0 licensed.[0] This actually makes
it difficult to incorporate into larger programs that are licensed any
differently.

[0][http://stackoverflow.com/help/licensing](http://stackoverflow.com/help/licensing)

~~~
intrications
They are also considering changing the licence for code although nothing has
been decided yet:
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/272956/136647](http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/272956/136647)

------
dontscale
Copying and pasting from SO is perfectly acceptable as long as you know what
the code is doing.

When I paste code, I include a comment with the link back to SO. I see it as
the standard way of declaring a precedent in programming, where upvotes signal
strength.

~~~
ryanlol
>Copying and pasting from SO is perfectly acceptable as long as you know what
the code is doing.

If the code you're working on is CC-BY-SA 3.0 licensed, sure.

------
celticninja
Story is 404, Nissan advertising budget pulled from the Verge or did they
realise it is a non story?

